# Southwest Mo. Garden Rail Tour



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Ozark Garden Railroad Society in Springfield Mo. is haveing the 2nd tour this year because of the Rainout weekend in June, We are displaying our portable layout for the first time at the Republic Steam Engine show. 
That is where several thousand people visit the annual steam engine show and antique tractor pull. We will set up our steel portable layout, I built a 17foot diameter circle with a 8 foot straight section creating a 17 x 25 foot oval with a 7ft staging area. We are having 10 layouts open for touring including a layout open at night with a silent auction and a raffle to raise money for the club. Need any info call Garden Railways 417 866 0505 
Dennis


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like fun.. wish I was in the area..


----------

